# weak 3dmark 06 performance + beeps continuously one beep without turning off



## alialamin (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi guys,

I just built a desktop PC that I was SO excited about because I thought it was going to blow everything away. I was a little disappointed (perhaps unrightly so).

Before I tell you what the problem is, I'll say that i haven't received my wireless network adapter in the mail yet, and so I haven't been able to actually log on to the internet so that I can get my score from 3d MARK (it only gives you your score online if you have basic).

The FIRST problem: I ran 3dmark on my computer and it reached 1fps in the test with the huge fort in the middle of the huge mountain, with the little trench-like roads in the valley with very small jeeps fighting each other (you know what i'm talking about?). I was disappointed very much (please see my specs below to see why I was disappointed).

The Second problem: 
When I first set up the computer, whenever I would turn it off, it would beep continuously (just one continuous beep like your boiling water was ready) and it would not turn off, just sits there beeping that one continuous beep.

Then after a while it started only doing that when I exit and save from the setup that comes up at startup (is that called the bios?), it does save my changes and everything, it just doesn't turn off or restart, and sits there beeping until i either hold the power button long enough to turn it off or click the PSU power button.

What is described in the last paragraph is what is happening now.

I hope someone could decipher what that the beep means, and what if anything I am doing wrong such that my computer(which should just completely rock if I understand what the words 8800GTX and 6400+ mean correctly) is not doing so well on that one test (or maybe that test is not even testing for frame rate? I don't know. I will know what my 3dmark '06 score was when I get my wireless adapter and connect online in a couple of days.

The THIRD question: P.S. a third question: Am I right to expect this machine to be a beast?

Here's the computer I just built:

ASUS M2R32-MVP AM2 AMD 580X CrossFire ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail 

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ Windsor 3.2GHz Socket AM2 125W Dual-Core Processor Model ADX6400CZBOX - Retail 

G.SKILL 2GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL6S-2GBMQ - Retail 

BFG Tech BFGR88768GTXOCE GeForce 8800 GTX 768MB 384-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 

ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT 512MB PCIe w/Dual Link DVI 
Belkin Wireless G Plus MIMO USB Adapter - Network adapter - Hi-Speed USB - 802.11b, 802.11g, IEEE 802.11g+ (COMING IN MAIL)

PSU BFG|PC SYSTEM BFGR650PSU 650W R - Retail

Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD4000AAKS 400GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive 

LG L206WTY-BF Black 20" 2ms Widescreen LCD Monitor W/ f-Engine 

LG 22X DVD±R DVD Burner Black IDE Model GH22NP20


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 4, 2008)

alialamin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just built a desktop PC that I was SO excited about because I thought it was going to blow everything away. I was a little disappointed (perhaps unrightly so).
> 
> ...




Well the first thing is that that bit in 3dmark is supposed to only be 1-2FPS a second. It is a CPU load test, basically "turns off" the Graphics card and gets the CPu to render everything and work out where all those little things are going. I only get 0.83FPS for test 1 and 1.33FPS for test 2. (the CPu tests).

A really long beep usually means a serious hardware failure. I have only ever seen it twice. Once when I was OCing this machine, I went too far and got that continous beep after saving myover optimistic setting.
Then on my dad's machine (see sig) I got it when I had forgotten to plug in one of the PCI-E power connectors into his GFX card. 

Finally, Your system should perform okay, its definetly not a beast, no offence, cus the Graphics card is way underpowered. I used to have that one, but got sick of not handling the latest games at the settings I wanted to use, even now I want to more, so I'm hopefully getting another 3870 to crossifre soon. As for the rest of your system it seems good, although I don't know too much about AMD cpu's. But the Graphics card I would say is the definate bottleneck in the system.

Back to the beeping. Have you OC'd ur system. Something like that should be taken very serious, you could be damaging your hardware. Have a good look, make sure everything is properly connected, and try running on stocks, if your not already.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jun 4, 2008)

Second, if your running windows. Dont expect ANYTHING to really work right until you get MICROSOFT UPDATES. Like.NET framework, DirectX, C+++, New NVIDIA DRIVERS!!!!!, There is also a patch fix for 3D mark that came out a while ago.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 4, 2008)

lol  . I missed the 8800GTX in there. So yeah that system should be a beast, lol.
How come you got a 8800GTX in the system with a 2600XT


----------



## alialamin (Jun 4, 2008)

2 monitors... lack of proper planning  otherwise would have gotten an SLI with 2 geforces


----------



## alialamin (Jun 4, 2008)

I have not played with any overclocking stuff... everything is running as it came from the factory.
I am REALLY worried now. hmm. 

From what I've read online, the 8800 GTX was the best graphics card out there, am I wrong in that? 

I will post the result of rechecking all my connections in a sec


----------



## alialamin (Jun 4, 2008)

actually i could just use the 8800 for 2 monitors dont even need the other one, you think it would do good to remove it?


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 4, 2008)

alialamin said:


> actually i could just use the 8800 for 2 monitors dont even need the other one, you think it would do good to remove it?



I would, it seems kinda pointless really. And the 8800 has two outputs. What do you use second monitor for?

And like my dad's are all power connectors properly plugged into the 8800GTx, doesnt it have two if my memory serves me?


----------



## alialamin (Jun 4, 2008)

well the 8800 came with splitters so i'm using one on each... which might be a bad idea... i'm actually making sure everything is plugged in right now gonna remove the useless ATI from my system... perhaps they'll accept a return at the egg.


----------



## alialamin (Jun 4, 2008)

should i take out the little battery in my MB and reput it in, what does that do?


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 4, 2008)

alialamin said:


> should i take out the little battery in my MB and reput it in, what does that do?



resets the cmos (bios settings). I have never done that. Never needed too. Maybe just, unlpug power, give it a minute then clear cmos using on board jumper or switch depending on what ur mobo uses.



alialamin said:


> well the 8800 came with splitters so i'm using one on each... which might be a bad idea... i'm actually making sure everything is plugged in right now gonna remove the useless ATI from my system... perhaps they'll accept a return at the egg.



Surely your PSU has PCI-E power connectors tho?


----------



## alialamin (Jun 4, 2008)

I've done everything... it keeps doing the same thing... i removed all the chassis plugins like for extra usb and sound in front etc... I replugged every single thing back in tightly, I cleared the cmos, nothing... please someone help!
It still beeps one continuous beep when I exist setup that comes at startup (if you keep clicking delete) and it doesn't restart or turn off... it DOES save my changes, but i have to turn it off manually to stop the beep... then I start it and it runs normally... the only problem is when I exit that setup it makes that noise... normally it turns off normal, restarts normal no problems.

I would just ignore it, but i don't want to have something wrong with my computer and two days from now my graphics card or MB or processor or whatever gets burned!!

i am putting on hold using this computer until i find a solution...

Thanks.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 4, 2008)

I've got to go now, dunno what else to suggest. Will have a think about it, I'll be back on later.

Good luck!


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 4, 2008)

No offence but anyone can miss basic stuff... check that the molex from the PSU is securely plugged into the back of the 8800GTX.


----------



## alialamin (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah I know anyone can miss silly stuff... I actually checked those a couple of times; but you were on the right track:

I actually did figure it out somewhat. I took out the gtx 8800 and put my ATI instead... PROBLEM SOLVED! 

BUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT, why on earth is it doing that? Why does my gtx 8800 cause the motherboard or bios or whatever it is to beep when I exit the bios? Does that mean there is something wrong with it?

What should I do now? (aside from cry for being an idiot for getting ATI and GeForce technologies in one computer?)


----------



## alialamin (Jun 4, 2008)

A 650W PSU should be enough for my system right? It couldn't be beeping cause of need for more power?


----------



## alialamin (Jun 4, 2008)

I just tried putting my ATI graphics card as primary and the GTX 8800 as secondary, and still the same problem


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 5, 2008)

alialamin said:


> I just tried putting my ATI graphics card as primary and the GTX 8800 as secondary, and still the same problem



Does your PSU not have PCI-E power connections. I don' think it is liking having an adaptor used


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

I dont really know what an adapter is...
My PSU comes with 2 PCI connectors, I am using them on the 8800, so I don't think that's the problem.
I have called ASUS, and asked them what they think I should do, but they basically said they had no idea, great help they are... 
I just set up an RMA with Newegg to get the graphics card replaced. If the new one does the same thing, then I'll know its just an incompatibility issue... but it must be a minor incompatibility issue since the graphics card runs perfectly fine! It just does the one error I describe above... (or at least so far?)


----------



## Wile E (Jun 5, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Does your PSU not have PCI-E power connections. I don' think it is liking having an adaptor used



Nailed it. The card isn't getting proper power from the plug. GeForce cards make that beep when they think the power plug is disconnected. I've done it countless times on mine.

@Ali- Use the PCIe plug that is directly attached to the psu. Do not use the adapter that came with the card.


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

I wasn't using the adator... the 8800 GTX requires two PCI E psu connectors, which my PSU has two so I was using them on the card.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 5, 2008)

alialamin said:


> I wasn't using the adator... the 8800 GTX requires two PCI E psu connectors, which my PSU has two so I was using them on the card.



Hmmm. Put the GTX in the system, and see if you can confirm the beep is coming from the card itself.


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

I guess if i get another one that is making the same problem, it might be my PSU... perhaps 650 Watts is not enough for the system I describe above... but I doubt it.


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

Let me do that hold on, I never actually listened to see what exactly is making the beep. BRB


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

P.S. I had assumed it was the motherboard.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 5, 2008)

alialamin said:


> I guess if i get another one that is making the same problem, it might be my PSU... perhaps 650 Watts is not enough for the system I describe above... but I doubt it.



That psu should be fine. I ran my system on a 620W Corsair no probs. Only got the 1kW'er because it was on sale for a great price.

I'm thinking psu or grfx card. Do you have another system you can test the GTX in, or another psu to try in your system?


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

unfortunately, no, that would have been a great help in limiting the possibilities.


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

It's the motherboard that's beeping


----------



## Wile E (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, I'm at a loss right now. It's bedtime for me. I'll revisit later to check on any progress. Good luck.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well it is the mobo beeping but I still reckon that it is the GFx card causing it. ATI cards just come up with a Pre-POST message saying to plug the power cord in. Nvidias do exactly what you are saying.
But then I would have thought it would never boot.

Is the PSU modular? Is the PCI-E power cable securely plugged in at both ends (ie PSU and GFX card)

What are your CPU temps in the BIOS?

Is the CPu Fan connected properly and into the right socket?

Do you have an auxillary power connecotr on the motherboard (molex connector)

If all else fails. Try running the system "naked" its what I do to try and find problems.
Run the system as just CPU, RAM, GFX Card, PSU and monitor and keyboard plugged in, nothing else, and see if it still does it.


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

I know that it is the GTX8800 causing it... like I said before, I tried an ATI graphics card I have and completely took out the gtx8800, and the system stopped doing the error.
What I need to look into now is what does this error mean? What is it trying to tell me? Sure, it's saying there's a problem with the gtx8800, but what?
Of course I have made 100% sure that this is not a loose cable problem and that all my fans are connected properly.

Temperature of cpu is 37 degrees, the max was 51 degrees when i ran 3dmark, which I suppose is not too bad.

not sure what an auxiliary power connector is, and my PSU is not pluggable, it comes with a bunch of wires coming out of it that you can't connect/disconnect so can't be loose on that end.

what does modular mean? does it increase and decrease power automatically to save electricty?


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

the word modular, does not appear on the box of the PSU, so I guess its not.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 5, 2008)

alialamin said:


> I know that it is the GTX8800 causing it... like I said before, I tried an ATI graphics card I have and completely took out the gtx8800, and the system stopped doing the error.
> What I need to look into now is what does this error mean? What is it trying to tell me? Sure, it's saying there's a problem with the gtx8800, but what?
> Of course I have made 100% sure that this is not a loose cable problem and that all my fans are connected properly.
> 
> ...



Modular means you can disconnect the cables from the PSU. Just wanted to check that it hadnt come loose at the PSU end, but yours obviosuly isnt.
Did you say you got a pci-e power adaptor with your graphics card? maybe its worth trying that to rule out a dodgy PCI-E psu cable.

CPU temp is fine, just wanted to check it wasnt that.

Auxillary power connector is a 4 pin connector on the Motherboard which looks like the power given to IDE HDD's and CD-DVD drives. It is used to give the Graphics cards more power to keep the mobo stable. Not all mobo's have it though.

Just out of interest, how come you got a crossfire board and then a 8800GTX?


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 5, 2008)

what is the make and model of the PSU... i know my enermax PSU can beep if there is a faulty connection somewhere, and the position of the pcu it can sound like its coming from the mb


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

because I'm an idiot


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 5, 2008)

alialamin said:


> because I'm an idiot



lol. Well try using the molex to PCI-E power adaptor to rule out a dodgy PSU cable.


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

I am... brb
twick... im sure its the mb beeping... psu is a bfg wt16070000bca rev b


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

OK, so the things that come with my 8800 gtx are two connectors that take the regular 4 pin things coming out of my PSU and turn them ino a PCIE one. 
I tried that with each of the pins, both didnt work with it.
FIgured maybe both screwed up.. so tried two of the first on their own (i.e., not using the official pcie connectors from the PSU at all), still didn't work...it worked... OMGGGGGGGG

hold on let me restart and see if it'll work again! Im so excited!


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAH it worked again!!!

DUDE you have no idea how much I love you!!!


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

OK, so I guess I won't be RMAing the GTX 8800 tomorrow but the BFG PSU... !! 

THANKS SO MUCH MAN!!


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

So, I'm returning this powersupply.. wanna just make sure I get a good one... but this one was only for 50$ after rebate... 75 before... so I guess ill have to pay more for a good one..

Any Suggestions?


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 5, 2008)

alialamin said:


> So, I'm returning this powersupply.. wanna just make sure I get a good one... but this one was only for 50$ after rebate... 75 before... so I guess ill have to pay more for a good one..
> 
> Any Suggestions?



So it worked by not using the PSU's own PCI-E power connections yeah?

Well I would suggest the one I have got. Corsair TX650W. Or You might be able to go for the lower power one. Or get the 750W of you are going to go SLi at some point and dont want another PSu when you do that.

I have the 650W cus it is ready to power two 3870's. But then I'm pretty sure the 8800GTX uses a lot of power so I say the one I have is a good choice. It is made by Seasonic, one of the best MF's of PSU's. Got a 5 yr warranty, and It is really good.

maybe wait to see what others think. And try going on here:
PSU Calculator

And see what value it gives you, then let me know.


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

i am thinking about it, and since both PCIE connectors on my PSU do actually work (they turned it on and everything... ) maybe they are capped at giving a certain amount of electricity that the GTX 8800 needs more than that limit?
If so, how do I make sure the new one I get is not capped like that too?


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 5, 2008)

alialamin said:


> i am thinking about it, and since both PCIE connectors on my PSU do actually work (they turned it on and everything... ) maybe they are capped at giving a certain amount of electricity that the GTX 8800 needs more than that limit?
> If so, how do I make sure the new one I get is not capped like that too?



I used the calculator and based on what you have said in your first post I reckon approx 500w is ideal for you. Where did you get your old PSU and where are you wanting to buy the new one?


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 5, 2008)

I recommend one of these. (this page is from newegg)







The top one is what I have, I spent ages on here and it is the one highly recommended.

The middle one is less power but has cable management - modular so lets you unplug unneeded cables.

Then the bottom one if you are thinking of going SLi with another 8800GTX at some point.

All would be ideal for your system.


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

i did the calculator, it said 450, and i have 4  big fans...

but i want to get something high just so I dont get the same problem with capped pciE connectors... plus i think gtx 8800 when it really gets down and dirty will take around 150 watts on its own (i saw that in a website somewhere).

I think you forgot to send me the page dude


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

this PSU is actually pretty annoyingly loud... I want a much less noisier one... I used to keep my desktop on all the time! it was that silent before... now its like having a freaking motor in my room... i know advancement in technology comes with that cost... but its really annoying...

all this is to say the less noisy the better hehe


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 5, 2008)

alialamin said:


> i did the calculator, it said 450, and i have 4  big fans...
> 
> but i want to get something high just so I dont get the same problem with capped pciE connectors... plus i think gtx 8800 when it really gets down and dirty will take around 150 watts on its own (i saw that in a website somewhere).
> 
> I think you forgot to send me the page dude



Its there now.  , lol!

Okay based on 450w I always divide their number by 0.8, So would say get the 650W one I have, unless you want to future proof for SLi.

EDIT:, I have a fan controller to turn my fans right down to 600rpm on a 120mm fan, I cant here them but the general computer hum is still louder than the PSU, it really is silent!! you cant even here the fan if you put your ear to the exhaust vent on the back of the PSU!


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

damn, those are pricey!... the cheapest is double the price i paid for this one... but i guess you get what you pay for... hmm this sux i'm going to have to wait another 4,5 days to finish building this pc!


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 5, 2008)

alialamin said:


> damn, those are pricey!... the cheapest is double the price i paid for this one... but i guess you get what you pay for... hmm this sux i'm going to have to wait another 4,5 days to finish building this pc!



I did the same, bought one on the cheap, then found out after it is prone to blowing out without reason! So i paid a bit more and got this one.

The other thing with this Corsair PSU is that it is a single rail PSU and there are NO caps on the rails (which usually supply mobo/cpu/gfx separatly) the only cap is too overload the whol unit, which is near impossible, In tests on one site they actually got just over 700W from it!

but yeah, you get what you pay for, you can see it in the retail packaging, expensive paint job, and little "EZ-Grips" to make connecting stuff easier.

Will never buy cheap again, and if Corsair keeps up the good work, I'll keep buying their PSU's!


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 5, 2008)

Also $89.99 after rebate is really good. I had to pay £60 plus delivery over here, thats about $30 more, cus of our stupid taxes!


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

hehe... I guess I'll get that one.. im gonna go check tigerdirect and see if they have something cheaper from corsair


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 5, 2008)

alialamin said:


> hehe... I guess I'll get that one.. im gonna go check tigerdirect and see if they have something cheaper from corsair



lol. tigerdirect is $40 more 

Thats a really good price on newegg! Nice one!


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

OK friend,
the deed is done... I have one of those coming in the mail pretty soon!
I really appreciate your help very much... I almost didn't try both molexes... figured if there's a problem itll be with one only so was gonna try each pcie with the double molex thing... but then figured what the hell ill try it...
I'm so lucky i decided to do so!

and thanks for thinking of it!

as it is 7:20 am now ... I shall bid you goodnight!!!! hehe

and i hope the psu is as good as you say it is... goodnight man!


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 5, 2008)

alialamin said:


> OK friend,
> the deed is done... I have one of those coming in the mail pretty soon!
> I really appreciate your help very much... I almost didn't try both molexes... figured if there's a problem itll be with one only so was gonna try each pcie with the double molex thing... but then figured what the hell ill try it...
> I'm so lucky i decided to do so!
> ...



np, glad u got it sorted!


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

lol......................... 

dude guess what?

I reconnected everything and it did that thing again!!!

it turns out it is the combination of my fans and the 8800 gtx that is causing the problem... because i disconnected my fans again and turned it on, no problem.... hehe... 

what do u think? i need more than 650 W?


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

yup... so I've been experimenting... it can only take one of my fans at a time... lmao that is so funny because it is so ABSURD!!!! i re-hooked up the pcie connectors... they're fine!

I have no idea what the problem is now!!!!
I HATE THIS!! 
without the fans my mb, and while it was just idling on the desktop...  went up to 45 degrees 5 minutes ago so i need the fans if i am going to do ANYTHING on this desktop... let alone play crysis!!

Can anyone tell what the problem might be? I  can't imagine that I need more than 650w?? is that possible?
Unless the PSU is not really giving me that much? then maybe... but my setup shouldn't need more than 650w!!


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

ok, here's the latest, and I think i have narrowed it down to these two possibilities.
Here's how I think I narrowed it down, please tell me if my logic works or if my narrowing down is illogical due to it being 8 am and i havent slept:

So, there is one fan that I could connect and my computer would not do the problem with. I connected this one... and all fine...

whenever i would connect any of the other 3 fans problem reemerges!!

So, in order to increase how much power i am taking out of the PSU i simply turned on the PSU fan on TURBO option.... which I figured would take more power from PSU, in combination with the one fan that did work... and lo and behold! the problem reemerged!!!

1) So, either this computer has a grudge against these fans (which is unlikely since when I attach the ATI video card everything runs fine!)

2) OR my gtx in particular does not like the 3 fans in question, and does not like the PSU's fan being on turbo!

3) OR my PSU is not giving my system enough power.

1) above is not possible as i explain above.
2) I'm not sure... what does that even mean? 
3) is actually the most likely... but if 3) is true, then there are 2 possibilities:
3a) my system with all the fans connected requires more than 650 Watts of power! which outrageous!! I can't imagine why it would!! what on earth!!!!

or the most probable scenario:

3b) the PSU is failing to give me 650Watts of power like it is supposed to.

IN FACT... it is even failing to give me 450 Watts or maybe 500!! Since I went to a power caculator website and it said my system should require 500 Watts max!!

If so, then I advise and recommend that you never buy a BFG PSU ever!!

If you read this and you find an error in my logic above, and you find some other possibility that I have ignored, please let me know...

I am going crazy here!! How could my PC require more than 650 WATTS!!


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

OK... so I canceled the 650W Corsair I was getting, and got this one:
Thermaltake Toughpower W0172RU 850W ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply 100 - 240 V CB, CE, FCC, TUV, cUL - Retail

It is 180$ so I got screwed on the price.. too lazy and tired to check if it is cheaper anywhere else (got it from newegg).
All 10 reviews on newegg gave it 5/5, and I read 2 very good reviews of it online.
hopefully, my system will not keep screwing with me when I get it!!
going to sleep now, before i lose my sanity!


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 5, 2008)

What fans are you using. Are they connected to the motherboard or power supply?

850W seems WAY overkill.

Do you have some high perf fans that take loads of power or something?

Most fans use so little power it iss negligable.

I've gotta go out now, I'll check back in a couple of hours.


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

my fans are the ones on this case: Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 

There's four fans:
1x200mm
3x120mm

with colored lights and stuff

I know that stuff isn't supposed to take a lot of wattage... I am sure there is something wrong with the PSU, it is not giving me enough wattage.

I actually went to the newegg power calculator and it said my system takes about 550W... so still it is 100 watts below this PSU's capacity...

I just wanted to make sure that I have a good solid PSU, to rule out completely the question of the PSU being the problem.

I hope the new PSU will solve this problem, I am getting pretty sick of this s***!!!
my last computer building experience went without a glitch, i built an awesome system at the time, used it for 2 years with complete peace of mind, until my powersupply killed the whole system (that's my luck) NOTHING was salvagable, except for memory .
Man, even the cd rom and the dvd rom both died!!
So I'm hoping with an awesome PSU like this one, and my surge protectors, nothing like that will happen again.
Anyway, I will update you on how everything works out.

Peace


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2008)

hey is xfire disabled in mobos BIOS?


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 5, 2008)

from what ive reasd of this thread, id say that the PSU you have isnt capable of running your system with the 8800GTX...
the fact that it works with the 2600ATI card fine but not the 8800GTX , and the fact that the PSU is so loud (becuase its maxxing out getting hot and the fan has to work to keep it cool).

you will be fine gettuing another PSU... and to be honest, theres no such thing as overkill when it comes to a gaming rig 
I run a 1000W psu becuase i got sick of buying new psu's everytime ATI / Nvidia brought out a new card. I also think that the corsair 650W psu you were reccomended is a better quality psu than the 850w toughpower youve bought... either way youll be fine though


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2008)

you could just snag a cheap add-on PSU like i did


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks twick

cdawall, what is xfire? I don't think i have such a thing?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2008)

xfire==crossfire you own a motherboard designed to run crossfire is it disabled in your BIOS i don't remember if yours is one of the ones that has an option to enable/disable it


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

no such option, i've been through all the options on my bios.

the problem is happening only when anything more than the graphics card itself is getting hooked up it turns out (except one of the fans)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 5, 2008)

cdawall, that won't effect his ability to run the 8800GTX.

It is definitely psu ali. I will be right back with a few options that you might want to look into ......

EDIT: Is this the one you have?
http://www.buy.com/prod/bfg-tech-650w-atx-eps-12v-power-supply/q/loc/101/204696869.html


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2008)

option for PSUs

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104019
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171014
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171023
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817815001


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks a lot man.

like i said before, I was gonna get the 4th on your list there..., but then i figured if this one (a 650W) didn't work, why should another 650 W work??

SO i bought this one: Thermaltake Toughpower W0172RU 850W ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply 100 - 240 V CB, CE, FCC, TUV, cUL - Retail
for 180$

P.S. Isn't this a "no posting links" forum?


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

yup thats the one... sorry man i don't notice edits, hehe except late!


----------



## alialamin (Jun 5, 2008)

if you dont edit you get more "thank you" s too ! hehe


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 5, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151028

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104015

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371015

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703005

And those are just to name a few ..... 

But, since you have the Thermaltake coming ....


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2008)

alialamin said:


> Thanks a lot man.
> 
> like i said before, I was gonna get the 4th on your list there..., but then i figured if this one (a 650W) didn't work, why should another 650 W work??
> 
> ...



no you can post links just not to illegal downloads/porn


----------



## Wile E (Jun 6, 2008)

alialamin said:


> Thanks a lot man.
> 
> like i said before, I was gonna get the 4th on your list there..., but then i figured if this one (a 650W) didn't work, why should another 650 W work??
> 
> ...


A 650W psu would've been fine, it's just that the one you got is a dud. The system in my specs ran off of a Corsair HX620 620W psu without a hitch. I just got this Antec 1kW psu because it was on sell, and I figured, why not? lol.

But I can't fault you for getting the 850W Thermaltake. It will future proof you more than the 650 anyway.


----------

